
How Snapchat secretly bought a struggling startup, then bet the future on it - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessinsider.com/untold-story-vergence-labs-snapchat-acquired-spectacles-2016-11
======
nsgoetz
Snapchat has the scaled back version of the original product on the market but
I bet they are still working on the more complete AR system. Looking at
Snapchat as an AR company paints it in a whole new light.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
It's like screaming into a void when discussing Snap as an AR company. I've
been talking about it since 2014, posted about it last year on our blog,
comment the same thing consistently and yet it's like it's a surprise to
everyone.

